# Completed my longest ride ever Saturday



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow! That is fantastic =). Can't wait to do a ride like that one day with my ottb =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Was this a race, or just a ride? I have never had the motivation to ride that long if it wasn't a race, lol. 

Good work!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can I come with you?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

It was "just" a ride. Pics attached are of our camp and then if you turned 180 degrees the other pic is of that big hole in the ground in Arizona aka the Grand Canyon. 

The riding was pretty spectacular with a combination of single-track and double track roads thru big spruce, pine and aspen trees where you can ride as far as you wish. The Rainbow Rim trail is a 20 mile single-track trail which basically follows the north rim of Grand Canyon...and the views are spectacular. An added benefit is the ease of navigation.....just keep the big ditch on the right or left  

If anyone is interested I'd gladly put a long weekend together up there for the same time next year.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If only. I live in Washington state. not like next door.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats!! Nice work.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just gorgeous. I had some friends who went out that way for the 5-day XP rides.. so so jealous!

Maybe some day when that winning lottery ticket shows up..


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow. Wish I had been there.


----------



## southwardkiwi (May 12, 2013)

sounds like you had a great ride and seen a lot of beautiful views while on the ride, thanks for sharing your pic's with us.... alan


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That sounds like a lot of fun, very cool.

I wish I could ride 35 miles on a horse. :lol:


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

Cong. The longest I have done was around 30 miles, it took me four hours. Both we happy. I ran the last three miles next to him. Now I have mare, i do not think she can do that. I should get a stallion , they are way stronger


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Sounds wonderful! What a breathtaking ,beautiful view. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the ride. Just fabulous. 

Fay


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

shamekh said:


> Now I have mare, i do not think she can do that. I should get a stallion , they are way stronger


Gender doesn't have much to do with it in my experience - it's all about the individual. Hell, the ancient Bedouins actually preferred mares for their war mounts!

We have three 100-mile horses in our pasture and none of them are stallions! :lol:


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

That's awesome, thanks for posting.

Glad you have the weather, no more 35 mile days up here until spring.


----------



## xatabxatab (Dec 29, 2014)

this is so amazing,.......well done guys


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd love to ride the Grand Canyon. Ridden Bryce Canyon a couple of times. Beautiful rides out there too. 

Sounds like you guys had a great ride. I'm hoping to work my OTTB up to longer rides like that this year. My biggest challenge is getting him to speed up his walk. Otherwise 35 miles would take us 3 days


----------

